# Trunk torsion rod install - 70 GTO Judge



## rolm (Jan 18, 2017)

Been doing research on the best way to install the trunk torsion bar in a 70 Judge without it snapping off and damaging something or hurting myself. Any suggestions on installing them? I know already which rod goes where but is there a tool or best type of locking pliers to use? Is it best push the center with your foot to bend it a little? Etc...

Mine was installed, both of them, in the last slot, the slot towards the rear of the car. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rolm (Jan 18, 2017)

I thought I'd try again. Any pointers on installing the torsion bar to keep the trunk lid up? Thanks.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

IIRC correctly one of the torsion bars was stiffer with cars with spoilers than those without.


----------



## rolm (Jan 18, 2017)

True on the size, I feel it is thicker. Any tools used to specifically to safely put that in there and twist it?


----------



## ronayers1965 (Feb 14, 2019)

*Trunk Torsion bars installation*

To install the trunk torsion bars in my 65, I used two small hose clamps and attached a 3/8" steel bar about 12-14" long to make my own tool. These were attached where the bars first turn down. This gave me leverage to twist the torsion bars down in to the slot position. (vice grips kept slipping off). I also used plastic wire ties to to hold the torsion bars in the upper slot (since they like to jump out during installation) and plastic ties to hold the wheels ( or wheel shaped disk that ride in the trunk hinge) to keep them from falling off during installation. Be sure to wear leather gloves and safety glasses. Have a good plastic hammer handy too. It's frustrating and a bit dangerous, but can be done with patience. Depending on the age of the springs and weight of your trunk lid, it may be necessary to to adjust them to the lowest slot for maximum torque. They do not have t be in the same slot on both sides, but I don't recommend being more than one notch different between the two sides. Don't forget to cut the plastic ties off after you get it all in place. I tied my trunk lid with a rope to the ceiling of my garage so it would not fall on me during the installation. Hope this helps.


----------



## rolm (Jan 18, 2017)

Excellent, thank you, this will help. I planned on securing the trunk lid with spoiler to the ceiling via some hooks I have. 
I will have someone with me in the garage in case something goes wrong. Very helpful, thanks.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Not sure if this will work on the '70, We made this Tool and have used it over and over with great success.
It is from the Fisher Body Manual and can be used on '66-'68 so it may work on your '70 as well.
Cheers.


----------



## rolm (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice! Thanks GTOJUNIOR


----------

